# "2012 Official South Carolina Football thread"



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 5, 2012)

game!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hope you guys win the east. Good luck.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 6, 2012)

Ballcoach finally pleased with our starting QB and the back-up because these two get it.  Lots of watching film and throwing everyday- hope we air that puppy out.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lattimore back at 100%, a solid defense, and a decent O line.  My biggest question mark is at WR.  I think we make a good run, but we have a tough, tough stretch in October.


----------



## gin house (Aug 8, 2012)

As good of a stable of backs in the country IMO with Latti, Miles, Wilds, Carson, Davis and Salley.   Depth at D and O line.   WR......I wouldnt worry much about it.   Ace will handle the load and he can.  I think with the depth at TE that WR wont be much of an issue with two TE sets in Adams, Cunningham, Anderson and maybe Rainey.  Not to count out WR but there are quite a few prospects that could show up for us at the position this year in Deangelo Smith,  Shamier Jeffrey,  Kwinton Smith, K.J Brent and a few more.   I know we lost a few great players last year but i think were a better team all the way around.   Not long till T time


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 10, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> game!!!



cocks!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 14, 2012)

Shaq Roland reportedly had a great practice Tuesday morning.  Last year's SC "mr. football" may quickly erase the concerns of losing Alshon.  His ability to "climb the ladder" and get up over defenders is even better than alshon.  Spurrier said the receiving corps look better than any other year he has been there.  Shaw may have something to do with that as well....


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Shaq Roland reportedly had a great practice Tuesday morning.  Last year's SC "mr. football" may quickly erase the concerns of losing Alshon.  His ability to "climb the ladder" and get up over defenders is even better than alshon.  Spurrier said the receiving corps look better than any other year he has been there.  Shaw may have something to do with that as well....



   Irish i hear all that talk about being worried about the WR position but i dont see what the big deal is???   We lost Alshon sure but Ace is very underated and has done alot for this team.  Now with the stud TE's, Shaq,  KJ Brent, Kwinton and a couple more we will be as good or better IMO.    I still say DL Moore is overated and shouldnt see the feild.    I look for Shaw to show out this year.    I saw the practice reports yesterday and saw where Gerald Dixon has shown out.   When we were waiting on Clowney to comitt i watched alot of his film and Gerald met Clowney at the QB about every play and before Clowney quite a bit.  I think he will turn some heads.   Two weeks


----------



## gin house (Aug 17, 2012)

May have two tickets for the LSU game if a carolina fan is interested in them.  My work bought me four tickets, two for myself and two for a customer but i dont know that he will make the trip.  They arent great seats but they were a couple hundred each.   Free to a Carolina fan who wants to make the trip if this guy isnt able to make it.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 18, 2012)

11 days....


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 19, 2012)

iam going to all the games except Wofford so iam jacked.


----------



## gin house (Aug 26, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> iam going to all the games except Wofford so iam jacked.



  You going to the Vandy game?   Four more days


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 2, 2012)

go cocks.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 2, 2012)

1 SEC road win, ugly but a W is a W.  will be interesting to see how UGA handles their first SEC road game.  I am glad we are not the first SEC team heading into Mizzou's house.  They are going to be more fired up than Vandy was (and with more talent).  I think the line has dropped to 3.5 from 5.  Sounds like a toss up, UGA better jump on them early or it could be tough for them to come out with a win.

We really could use the insurance of a UGA loss up there, as we saw last year it doesn't always matter what happens head to head.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 2, 2012)

How is Shaw.  Saw today where he was having some serious shoulder issues.  Missing practice.

Hope he is OK.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> How is Shaw.  Saw today where he was having some serious shoulder issues.  Missing practice.
> 
> Hope he is OK.



He is questionable for Saturday vs ECU.  Officially it is a deep bone bruise.  Hope he can go Saturday.  From what I saw Thursday, our backup situation is not good.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> He is questionable for Saturday vs ECU.  Officially it is a deep bone bruise.  Hope he can go Saturday.  From what I saw Thursday, our backup situation is not good.



Looks like he has a few games he can sit before you start your schedule.  That should help.  It would also give your backup some time to get his legs under him.


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2012)

I really think Vandy and Arkansas are two completely different teams at home.   It has been said that Vandy has been making this their "superbowl" all offseason and Franklin has them pumped up.   Having said that they almost got UGA and Arkansas at home last season and they are improved since then and look what Arkansas done to us last year.   We looked pretty bad but its the first game.  On the bright side we got out with a W in confrence play and are a game up on the east so far.   I dont know about our line,  i think they can get it together but they better get at it.   Our secondary is young......Weakness of the team by far.  They gave up a couple big plays but were decent but when we play a passing team they better be much improved or were in trouble.   If we blow out ECU i will be fine,  if its a nailbitter we are in bad trouble for this season.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 3, 2012)

Look for us to run run run this sadday.


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2012)

SGF on CT says Shaw said he talked to Shaw on campus and hes fine.   I look for shaw to play.  Maybe not start but play some if he doesnt start.   Paddlin,  I look for this to be a much more passing offense this week to get it started.  If we cant throw against ECU we are in trouble.  I think SOS knows that.  I saw we run from time to time but i see Shaw having a big day thru the air or were in bad shape.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

Backup QB looked pretty good today shredding ECU 48-10.  Gamecocks move to 2-0


Lattimore used sparingly early 13 for 48 yards and 1 TD.  I don't think he played a snap in the 2nd half.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 8, 2012)

Well iam country fried now- it was so hot but at least we won.


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2012)

were burnt too.   Maybe the WR's are loosened up a little.   Sure was nice to see Dylan throw it around but he wont have time in an SEC game like he did today,  ECU's defense really sucked.    Glad to see Roland, M. Davis and the young guys play after the half and the fourth.   Videoboard was jam up.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 9, 2012)

ECU was stacking the box for Latts so that left little out there as far as help goes.  My man DL finally had a good game and Buster played well ... i think Shaq Roland is gonna be o.k.   One thing we have got to work on is our WR blocking on the WR screens.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 9, 2012)

Grady Brown needs a big dadgum raise.


----------



## gin house (Sep 9, 2012)

Yea,  I like Grady Brown.   He coached the Peterson kid at LSU a few years ago.   Suprised to see Shaq Roland drop the first 3 passes....   Still say he will be a bigtime player sometime this season.   I really likes seeing the young guys out there,   the Dixon kids will be good players down the road.   I think Kirk Botkin is doing a good job with the LB's,   they are seniors but they are playing very well.    I like this team all the way around.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 9, 2012)

Be glad you were at the game and didn't have to listen to Andre Ware repeatedly state that there was a QB controversy at Carolina due to Thompnon's play.  He made it sound like Shaw can;t throw the ball 10 yards.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 9, 2012)

Dylan is the backup, Dylan is the backup, Dylan is the backup....and embraces that role.  I guess its gonna be like this all season- i say if Shaw aint 100 percent let Dylan play the whole game this sadday.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 9, 2012)

Roland will be fine...Alshon didn't have his breakout game until about halfway into the season.


----------



## gin house (Sep 9, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Roland will be fine...Alshon didn't have his breakout game until about halfway into the season.



  I agree.   He will be a bigtime WR.    Kj looked pretty good too.


----------



## gin house (Sep 9, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Be glad you were at the game and didn't have to listen to Andre Ware repeatedly state that there was a QB controversy at Carolina due to Thompnon's play.  He made it sound like Shaw can;t throw the ball 10 yards.



  We were in the car still at the stadium and they were already talking that junk on 107.5 then all of a sudden Thompson was a backup...    If we were playing an SEC team he wouldnt have had half as good a game.  That was a terrible defense but it was nice seeing an offensive game at Willy B and it was us    Im excited about the kid from south Georgia......T.J Gurley.  Watch him on special teams,  seems like he makes the tackle every time.  Done the same in the Vandy game.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 11, 2012)

Marcus Lattimore pure class, it seems even though he didnt rush for 100 yards or more he was so excited for Dylan having such a good game.  No pouting no frowning what a great kid.  Speaking of which i would like to see Shaw get another game to heal up and yes i know he needs to get ready for Mizzu.  I loved the quote about Clemson being proud of us for running so many plays...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 11, 2012)

On a sad note, Allen Mitchell committed suicide...


----------



## gin house (Sep 11, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> On a sad note, Allen Mitchell committed suicide...



   That sucks.   Thats three in a few years.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 14, 2012)

game!!!


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 14, 2012)

*cocks!*


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 14, 2012)

Ready for 3-0?  !!!!!!  Bring on the blazers LOL blazers hahahahah blazers rofl  blazers bwhahahahah


----------



## gin house (Sep 15, 2012)

Ready


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 15, 2012)

"you are ready"...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 15, 2012)

Dylan gonna throw the rock and shades of Danny boy going thru Spurriers head.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 15, 2012)

Leaving in 90 minutes to cola town - safe travels gamecock nation.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 15, 2012)

game!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 15, 2012)

cocks!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 15, 2012)

QB controversy will be in full gear now...Thompson got the gamecocks jumpstarted after shaw gets re-injured.  Looks like it thompsons job to lose now.

49-6, gamecocks roll....


----------



## gin house (Sep 16, 2012)

If Thompson can slow it down he could be a very good QB.   Sure liked Mike Davis,  gonna be a good RB.  Guys looked sharp.  Ready for Mizz next week.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 16, 2012)

Good to see our two talented freshmen get their first TDs of their careers ( Davis and Roland), Jerrell was close but no cigar.  I liked our defense and da Clown rocked cola town last night and DJ had our student section in a frenzy.  The refs were terrible and when your whole defensive line is pumping their fist trying to get the crowd in the moment....awesome feeling!  I dont think Shaw was ready but the kid is a gamer and knows once he sits he is gonna sit for awhile the way Dylan is playing.  Speaking of which Dylan and Marcus are two great kids who are not afraid to speak of their faith which is refreshing.  Man so much to talk about this game but iam still in the 24 hour zone so its all good.  Ya'll check out the trainer girl checking Bruce Ellington out on you tube- too funny.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 16, 2012)

hearing shaw has a small fracture in his scapula, doubtful for anywhere from 2-4 weeks.

Thompson appears to be ready


----------



## gin house (Sep 16, 2012)

I like Thompsons arm but what bothers me is he doesnt set his feet and hes too jumpy.   The other thing is how will he handle pressure from an SEC defense?  Hes getting away from ECU and UAB but UGA, UF and UT will be much faster, bigger and stronger.   I sure would like to see Shaw ready if needed.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats Shaw's problem not setting his feet but with our OL play being pitiful against the pass rush who can blame him.  Did u see Dylan look off Shaq when he threw the TD?  I think Spurrier will incorporate more short passes to our TEs and running backs to help Dylan out against the big boys.


----------



## gin house (Sep 18, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> Thats Shaw's problem not setting his feet but with our OL play being pitiful against the pass rush who can blame him.  Did u see Dylan look off Shaq when he threw the TD?  I think Spurrier will incorporate more short passes to our TEs and running backs to help Dylan out against the big boys.



 Im not talking about Shaw.  Thompson is too slow IMO to get away once the pressure is in his face.  He got away from a few of the UAB and ECU linemen but theyre not what hes about to face.   Shaw is pretty good at escaping the pressure and running but Thompson doesnt have a chance.   I like to see Thompson throw the ball but i dont know that he will have time to when we play SEC.....Shaw can make something out of nothing and has experience.   I like Shaw if hes healthy over Thompson unless he proves he can handle the pressure.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 21, 2012)

Dylan has a long ball threat arm, defenses can't load the box for the run with the speed threat of our WR's.  That is the difference right now between Shaw and Thompson.  Teams see that Shaw is off and weak in his shoulder and they load up on the run, knowing his downfield threat is minimal.  After Thompson hit some passes downfield the running game opened up.

Right now Thompson is just playing better but he doesn't have a lot of game confidence or experience.  He seems to be fragile mentally when things go bad on a few series.  Can't have that when you play in the SEC.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 21, 2012)

Either way we now have a backup who has game experience.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 21, 2012)

who's going to the game?


in other news Griffin decommits from UGA, rumors that family wants UGA but he likes SC.  should be interesting to see how this shakes out...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 22, 2012)

Leaving in about 30 minutes, remember hydrate hydrate hydrate.


----------



## gin house (Sep 22, 2012)

First game ive missed in a while.   Daughter has a softball game about game time. LOL.   Go gamecocks!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 22, 2012)

Convincing win, shaw looked good.  Offense left some points on the table but overall a good win.  Playbook was more open this week.  Spurrier has more in the bag I am sure.  Man, we do have weapons all over the field.

Defense actually looks better than last year if that is even possible.


----------



## gin house (Sep 22, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Convincing win, shaw looked good.  Offense left some points on the table but overall a good win.  Playbook was more open this week.  Spurrier has more in the bag I am sure.  Man, we do have weapons all over the field.
> 
> Defense actually looks better than last year if that is even possible.



   It could have been a blowout easily.   Mizz was never in the game after the first quarter.   I know people like to rag me but we do have weapons all over the field.   Theres no position we dont have awesome players and depth.    Mike Davis only got the one carry at the end but i think we will see him in the UGA game.  Glad to be 4-0   Sounds funny but other than the Vandy game we havent really havent had a football game


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just wanted to stop by and say Congrats! That was an incredible performance by Shaw! 20? straight completions is stout!


----------



## gin house (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say Congrats! That was an incredible performance by Shaw! 20? straight completions is stout!



  Thanks Rh,   He did play great.   Dont you love this time of year?   Nothin like some college football   On a side note.......Congrats on another NC this year


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 22, 2012)

gin house said:


> Thanks Rh,   He did play great.   Dont you love this time of year?   Nothin like some college football   On a side note.......Congrats on another NC this year


Mizzou ran into the same kind of buzz saw that we did two years ago. South Carolina at home can beat anyone when they click on all cylinders like they did today.
Yes, indeed, I do love this time of year! No better way to spend a weekend on call than sitting and watching football games all day and night.


----------



## gin house (Sep 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Mizzou ran into the same kind of buzz saw that we did two years ago. South Carolina at home can beat anyone when they click on all cylinders like they did today.
> Yes, indeed, I do love this time of year! No better way to spend a weekend on call than sitting and watching football games all day and night.



   I agree homefield advantage is a few points for some teams but its huge for us.    I'll have to shout out a ROLL TIDE on this time of year......I love it.   Just speaking your language


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow Shaw impresses ... JD aka da clown rocked cola town.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 22, 2012)

Good, solid win.  I was very impressed with Shaw.  Good to see us using the TEs and RBs in the passing game.  Ball security needs to get better fast.

The return game was awesome.  I wanted to see Ace take one to the house!  Maybe he's saving it for the Dwags.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 23, 2012)

4-0 and #6...just keep winning.  #winning!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 24, 2012)

Gametime with UGA set for 7pm on ESPN, announced just a short time ago.

WB will be rocking, night games are craziest...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 25, 2012)

Gonna be a late nighter for sure.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 27, 2012)

Bump for the gamecocks...no way a tater thread should ever be higher on the forum than ours....


GO GAMECOCKS!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 27, 2012)

game!!!


----------



## gin house (Sep 28, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> game!!!



 cocks!!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 28, 2012)

I saw the replay of the Kentucky 2010 game... i still get mad watching the second half.  Our boys probably had to watch it sometime this week  for motivation and a reminder that if u dont put Kentucky away early they will come back and bite u.


----------



## gin house (Sep 29, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> I saw the replay of the Kentucky 2010 game... i still get mad watching the second half.  Our boys probably had to watch it sometime this week  for motivation and a reminder that if u dont put Kentucky away early they will come back and bite u.



This game and the last Auburn game are  uncalled for.   I think about them often


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 1, 2012)

Call PETA, a dog beating may be reported saturday in Columbia...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2012)

Heres to a good ol fashioned southern football game boys! No injuries on either side!


----------



## gin house (Oct 1, 2012)

#7 against the run,  #43 against the pass,  #13 total defense in the country but you have to weed out the tulsas and small teams that play the little teams.     Uga #55 against the run and #55 against the pass.   Our defense is much  better, i hope our offense can score enough to win the game.    Think Willy B will be too much for the inbred mutts from across the river to handle.  GO GAMECOCKS!!!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 2, 2012)

Lord this week is going slow...come on saturday...


----------



## gin house (Oct 2, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Lord this week is going slow...come on saturday...



  They say when you get old everything slows down.  You going to the game Irish?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 4, 2012)

no I have to have surgery tomorrow, outpatient but they say I'll be laying around for 3-4 days.  And no, I'm not getting clipped...  umbilical hernia from where the screwed up taking my appendix out a couple years ago.

I wanted to go to the game but had to get this done.  Maybe UT or Arky.


----------



## gin house (Oct 4, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> no I have to have surgery tomorrow, outpatient but they say I'll be laying around for 3-4 days.  And no, I'm not getting clipped...  umbilical hernia from where the screwed up taking my appendix out a couple years ago.
> 
> I wanted to go to the game but had to get this done.  Maybe UT or Arky.



   Get well soon man.   In my prayers Irish.    The yardbirds will pull one out for ya.


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 5, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> no I have to have surgery tomorrow, outpatient but they say I'll be laying around for 3-4 days.  And no, I'm not getting clipped...  umbilical hernia from where the screwed up taking my appendix out a couple years ago.
> 
> I wanted to go to the game but had to get this done.  Maybe UT or Arky.



Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 6, 2012)

All hail thee carolina!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 6, 2012)

WB should be rockin if gameday is any measure...


----------



## gin house (Oct 6, 2012)

I hope so....Man ive never had such a hard time getting tickets.......Guess this one will be seen from the living room   Go Gamecocks!!!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 13, 2012)

Clowney is the key tonight.  Will LSU double team him and if so can Devin show up big time in a big time game?  Whammy will make his name on this game and his response to whatever LSU has cooked up to stop Clowney will dictate the outcome.   Da Clown in the Bayou rocking it baby!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2012)

Okay pulling for USC tonight.   You don't mind a sidewalk alumni and a fan of the ball coach do you?  Go Gamecocks.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 14, 2012)

The difference between a good team and a great team was the theme in last nights game... we got man handled on the line.  I think some of our defensive line guys have been reading too much print in da papers.


----------



## gin house (Oct 14, 2012)

All around team effort sucked.   Our d line couldnt get any pressure, our corners played way too soft and no jam at the line, our o line might as well have stayed on the sideline,  Lattimore isnt showing me the old marcus,  our punt/kick coverage as it always has SUCKS!!!!   Playcalling was horrible,  run up the middle=1 yd,   run up the middle=1yd, run up the middle=2 yd......Punt the ball.   Only bright side i have in being there to see it was this was a VERY loud and wild environment,  we were on the road,   we kept ourselves in the game all night and pulled up to go for the win at a place where they are 39-1 in night games.   IMO we played horrible at best and that was still almost enought to beat LSU, at home ranked in the top 10.   This will be a learning experience for us to take to UF and play our best.   No excuses for a loss but i can handle this one.   We play LSU at a nuetral site i say we win,  we play them at home and easily win........  Im ready to do what we do....Come in the underdog and play killer defense and win.   Lets go Gamecocks.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 16, 2012)

I think ballcoach will be ready for this one- he always wants to show gator nation he still is the man.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 16, 2012)

What is USCe injury situation? Heard couple DT's are banged up?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 17, 2012)

we are banged up and gators should be able to run on us unless our backups come thru.  Its pretty bad.


----------



## riverdiver (Oct 18, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> we are banged up and gators should be able to run on us unless our backups come thru.  Its pretty bad.



Hopefully we can get a lead and try and keep them out of the running game. We have just enough injuries on the DL to make things worse than they already were.

Hopefully Miles and Mike Davis are ready to run the ball, if there's any way Lattimore can play he will, but he doesn't need to aggravate that hip.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 21, 2012)

Well its been an exciting season with alot of "could of" and "should of"s but all in all i think we did o.k - this will probably be the last season i attend all the home games.  ( my son has fallen in love with a Vandy grad...)  From now on i will pick and choose home games to attend.    Now this game with those boys from Pickens county should be a great game and Taj Boyd's new found running ability will put alot of pressure on our defense.  With JD having problems with his wheels iam not sure we can contain Boyd on the outside so our LBs need to have a great game.  DJ matched up with Sammy amphetamine Watkins should be fun to watch and hopefully Auguste will continue his streak.  Its sad Auguste had so many injuries throughout his career i really thought he would be a star back there.  I think Dylan will get alot of reps during the game with Shaw and his foot problems flaring up.  Honestly Dylan throws a better deep ball and if Shaw cant run i think it hurts our offense but the kids is tough as nails and the team rallies around him so i think we are ok at that position.  I hope Kenny has the best game ever running for over 150 yards or more  and if ever our OL needed to step up its gonna be sadday night.  Go Cocks.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 25, 2012)

For a good laugh ( i dont agree with some of the language) but it is funny the you tube video of Hitler2012 by tigerkiller2013 is funny.


----------

